# Hello all Undergoing tests and scared.. Please help HSG coming up... ~



## Lily4 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good evening all,

I just wanted to pop in and say hi and to say my heart goes out to all of you TTC. My DH and I have been TTC for over 2 years and have had no luck and now have taken this to the next level of getting help. I have a fertility nurse and getting checked out for PCOS. I am going for  HSG procedure on 12 th Feb and am extremely scared. I dont what to expect. I already have alot of heartache of having irregular periods, feeling disappointed after negetive preg. test. There are days where I cant bear to think about it as I get emotional.

I knew there may be others but never thought to turn to a website to help me through this along with my DH - we feel lost but glad we found you...

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Take care and thank you.

Lily


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Lily just want to welcome you to FF. I also have PCOS and had a HSG.  I didn't find it too bad,  they inject some dye into the womb and with xray watch to see if it goes thru the tubes or hits a blockage.  I found it uncomfortable as the dye built up but as soon as it leaked out then it was fine.

I want to wish you all the best in TTC.  FF is great place full of so mush help and support


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi lily4

ive had hsg - you have to get changed into one of those gowns that tie at the back (nice!).

They start off like a smear test with one of those silver speculum things, then feed a thin tube in and run dye into that and you can see on screen your illuminous tubes etc. It lasts around 15 mins i think.

The good thing about the HSG is it gives you instant answers so its worth it for that. i took a nurofen beforehand


----------



## lou73 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi lily
had hsg in summer - the staff were great and explained everything. The radiologist said it might cramp a bit when they injected dye, but said everyone's different. I didn't find it painful really, much better than I imagined. It was great watching on the screen, took my mind off it all. 
Good luck with it all, thinking of you.
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  lily 

I never thought id turn to a website either, but its the best thing I ever did, the amount of support and infomation on here is second to none, but theres also a special element thats hard to put into words, it certainly makes the days of crying fewer, I cant help with the hcg as I had mine under a GA with a laperoscopy many years ago, but a site search along with your replies here should put your mind at rest.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
PCOS
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

Complimentary threapies ~
CLICK HERE

Pre- natal Care ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Lily, 

Just wanted to say welcome to the site. I have no advice for you as DH and I are in exactly the same position as you, but just wanted to say Hi and that you are not alone. I have a HSG on 29th Feb and am counting the days. Sounds wrong but I can't wait. I want things moving quickly   . I know what  you mean about emotional days, last weekend I was a total wreck, but strangely this week I have been bouncing off the walls with happiness/positivity (not sure which). If you want a chat, give me a shout. 

     

Weeza


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Fuschia (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Lily, I'm relatively new at joining in on these threads so bear with me. I had an HSG late last year and as the others have said, it's fine. Also, it's over pretty quickly. I went back to work afterwards and there were no probs apart from being given the most unattractive, thick sanitary towel - think of a brick and you're not that far off     . Good luck, it's one step closer to getting a diagnosis and a 'plan of action' as to what to do next.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Also, to reassure you too, I had a HSG a couple of years ago and while it wasn't the nicest thing I've ever had done to me it was all over pretty quick and the news that my tubes were clear more than made up for the discomfort 

Good luck, hope all goes well 

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

fuschia

haha that made me chuckle id forgotton about that huge sanitary towel they give you

i advised the nurse that it was keeping my back very warm!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lily, welcome to Ferility Friends.  

I never thought I'd find so much support and friendship on line either but I can honestly say this place has saved my sanity many times over the years.

I've has a HSG; from my experience, it was pretty much as others have described. Uncofortable, a bit crampy but not too bad. I think the fear of it is worse than the actual procedure, to be honest. Someone advised me to take a couple of paracetamol about and hour beforehand and maybe that helped a bit. They will tell you straight away what they can see, although you wll also get a chance to discuss this with someone along with all your other test results.  
Probably best if, afterwards, you plan a nice day lazing around in front of the tele with a cup of tea and an attentive man! 

Lots of luck for the 12th. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Lily4 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for my late reply but i just want to thank you all for taking time out to support me and for your encouragement. I promise not to hide away on my own; knowing you all are there gives me hope and faith.

Take care and best of luck to all you who are TTC. will keep u posted about me...

Lily
xx


----------



## Lily4 (Feb 3, 2008)

Dear All

I just wanted to let you all know that I had my HSG done and believe there is not much to worry about as you just have to remember to relax.. But in my case I had a few difficulties even before the procedure started and that has given me an infection so home today with fever. Did anyone have a similar issue?? 

I do not want to scare anyone who has not had it yet; the procedure is ok. Just when they tried to insert the instrument, she had alot of difficulties which resulted in me to be prodded quite alot - that has led to my infection, just wondering if anyone experienced the same? My poor DH was running around after me and feel so bad... I have been given cefalexin and co codamol to take.. 

Big hugs to you all, thank you for your support. I know I will get there one day its so hard..

Lily

xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

lily4

i didnt have an infection, sorry youve got one chick   hope you are feeling bit better now, at least its over and done with now


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to fertility friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

sorry to here you have an infection, have they given you some anti b's to take? When i had mine done they couldnt complete it so had to go back and have it re-done. They couldnt insert the tube properly which made it quite painful when they were trying.

Good luck on your journey hun

Nikki xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry youve had a difficult experience, 
I hope the infection is soon cleared up, and that your feeling better soon.  

Take Care 
~Dizzi~


----------

